
Ask HN: What are the best resources to learn technology as a toolkit? - FahadUddin92
I am interested to learn how technology can solve problems as a toolkit which is what technology to use to solve which problem (CTO skills). What are some good books, tutorials, MOOCS around it? An example would be if there is a trust issue, it can be solved using blockchain.
======
2to15characters
If there is no issue, it can be solved using blockchain.

